# Lab fry



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Well after about a half dozen spawns, I decided to strip the latest. These guys are about 1cm.




























The mother is less than 3". Amazing how many fry of this size that can fit in her mouth....


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Um, I hate to be the barer of bad news but those do not look like lab fry. (unless you have the white or blue variant of labs). Yellow lab fry are yellow from the begining (some start out transparent, but still yellow)


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

They are actually more on the translucent side. Flash make em look white.

According to the profile section, mine might be Labidochromis caeruleus (Lion's Cove II)	...they have a light..ish belly.









...unless they cross bred with the peacocks or blue dolphins in the tank....guess I'll see in a few months. :fish:


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Riceburner said:


> ..unless they cross bred with the peacocks or blue dolphins in the tank....guess I'll see in a few months. :fish:


Its always possible. If they are pure lab fry, then they sould be full yellow with in about a week from being spit.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll have to wait and see. I stripped them yesterday. She might have spit them in the next week or so, but I wanted to save the latest. Previous spawns were probably eaten, judging from the reaction of the tank mates to the holding container... they were trying to eat them.

Mom...


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

hmmm.. 2 weeks in and they look the same. Leucistic maybe?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Can you post a few current pics?


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

looks like the dark band is starting on the dorsal...









Pisces?


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

still no colour. But the black banding is coming in more.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

That is just so bizarre. The whole batch are still white? I've had a leucistic fry thown once or twice (though none with my labs), but this is really weird


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep...will wait and see, but hopefully I either have white labs or leucistic ones.

Here's the batch stripped this past weekend...









:lol: ...guess I used too much bleach in the tank......j/k


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Actually this new group looks more normal. While they are still really clearish, you can see some yellow hints on the top of the head


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't know. Today they are looking like the previous batch did...
Top 2 previous, bottom 1 from batch 2


----------



## Devil Dog (Oct 11, 2009)

Any more updates?


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

They still look the same. Sometimes it think I'm seeing a hint of yellow on top of their heads....but it's not there when I look again. :lol: The black is a bit deeper in a few, that's it. How long till I can decide if they are leucistic?....or are they normal white labs that are pinkish? :-?


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Mine were yellow even when first spit:



















Kevin


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Riceburner said:


> or are they normal white labs that are pinkish? :-?


They can only be white labs if both parents are also white labs. If one was white and the other regular yellow, these would be intraspecies hybrids.

Do you have any white labs? While the mom (pic you provided earlier) is lighter than the regular yellows, she does still have some. Its possible she wasn't pure to start with.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Pics from yesterday...still pinkish. 2nd batch are the same...just smaller.


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

flush them something just isn't right there. Might want to relook at your labs and get differant ones if you want to continue to keep fry.


----------



## Kevin Van Lith (Feb 19, 2005)

Yup, I breed labs too, here's a photo of my labs, tank raised for 5 generations now. These guys are all mature about 3" in length.


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll be stripping a lab here in a couple days and I'll post a pic in this thread for you.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Any updates? How do your labs look as of now?


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

StructureGuy said:


> Mine were yellow even when first spit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size are those labs? I noticed the two on the left are more pale than the two on the right. Do juvenile labs look drab in color and eventually become "electric yellow"?


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

most recent pic 









Are Yellow Labs a morph of original White Labs?


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

To clarify, you have two batches of fry from the same female... do you know if it is the same male? and both batches came out completely white as seen in your pics. This is extremely interesting. If the mother was some sort of hybrid with a white lab, or if she carries a leucistic gene, I would expect a portion of her fry to be white and a portion yellow. To me it seems strange that from a yellow mother (although light yellow, which is what most of my females look like anyways) she had ALL white fry.

Does anyone have experience with such a situation?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

two batches ...can't confirm if from same father. Considering the time line of the batches, different mothers, but they are probably sisters.

Yellow are a morph of the original white, no? So maybe going back to the original?

Well put them in their new tank......so could get better pics.


----------



## cichlodiot (Apr 8, 2005)

lab fry

http://www.jugend.co.il/gallery/showpho ... 9&way=desc

http://www.jugend.co.il/gallery/showpho ... 9&way=desc


----------



## bayst (Jan 23, 2010)

This is very interesting... I'm growing out some fry I got from another hobbyist and a few are lighter and have the pale belly, etc. I've been looking into color variations out of curiosity, and found the below:

Article on yellow variations from breeding:

http://www.sydneycichlid.com/electric-yellow.htm

Danish page with pic somewhat similar to yours :

http://www.malawicarsten.dk/malawilex/viewartikel.asp?id=517&lang=dk

Your white fry are adorable whatever they are! I hope they aren't hybrid!  Keep us posted! I would love to see how they develop!


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, I came across that and a few others. The white seems to be a rare morph in the hobby, but existed in the wild. I'm going to grow them out and see if another generation keeps it going.


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

you have some money makers there id say, eh?


----------



## foevaafta (Feb 3, 2010)

It's so neat getting to watch the whole process from fry to adult fish.


----------



## redburner (Feb 3, 2010)

awww look at em lil buggers, amazing! hope you have fun


----------

